
Google spent $25 million lobbying during the FTC probe, and it worked - petrel
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/01/04/google-spend-25-million-lobbying-during-the-course-of-the-ftc-probe-and-it-worked/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+TheNextWebGoogle+(The+Next+Web+Google)
======
pyalot2
TheNextWeb is basically a Microsoft PR Front. When it came to reviewing
browser stats the solely quoted Netapplications.

And this "story" (aka as Microsoft press release) fails to point how Microsoft
spent $50 million lobbying to get Google in front of an FTC probe.

But yeah, I guess a headline like "Google spent less on lobbying during the
FTC probe than Microsoft spent to get them there" isn't Microshilly enough.

